# Massage Therapist



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Wife is opening her new shop down in Perdido Key this Friday 3 January, 2014. She's running a special this month to get things started, if you book online you get $10 off. Military and first responders always get $10 off. If your from the area or get over this way give her a shot. Also if your like me and either wait til the last minute or have no idea what to buy someone for a gift, she sells gift certificates online. Thanks for looking and check out the site I made for her: Perdido Key Massage


----------

